# Anyone have suggestions on how to keep rodents away?



## budgieskyblue (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi. I am curious to know if anyone has good ideas on how to keep the rodents away. We have just got a budgie last week, and I am wondering if we will get a problem here. My neighbor has found mouse droppings, also owns a budgie. We do live right near the woods so that doesnt help. I feed our bird pellets, not seeds, will that make any difference? The cage is also cleaned every 2 days. Thank you:001_smile:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Budgies don't attract mice....people do. If you live in/near the woods, mice, will invade since, humans provide shelter and "food". You can't keep them away but you can easily control them. A few snap traps (Victor(the original) baited with peanut butter will usually do the job. Traps should be placed in areas along walls on the floor, but never in a place where a budgie could come in contact. No glue traps, or poison, just several traps in areas where droppings are found. Check traps every day and dispose of the dead. If you're squeamish dispose trap and all.  Again, you have a single budgie (not an aviary full of them) most people, will have mice from time to time whether they have a budgie or not.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice. Ensuring all doors and windows are tightly ****ed, and making sure everything is clean and no food is ever left out or dropped on the floor and forgotten is a sure way to prevent rodents. Traps are also a good option if you're suspicious, you can also use live catching traps if you don't want to kill the mice. 

Meanwhile, you've come to an excellent place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the tops of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get the chance  :budgie:

Cheers :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Phil is correct - mice will come into homes for shelter and food.

The best thing to do is try to prevent them from entering your home to begin with.
Mice only need a very tiny space to squeeze through. They can come in through vents, holes around cable wiring, pipes, etc. 
Try to locate anywhere you think the mice may be entering the home and repair the areas so they can't get in.
One thing you can do is put steel wool into the holes and gaps, they won't chew through that. The type to use in not the modern steel pads that you use for washing up, but the old fashioned stuff that will go rusty when it gets wet, the ones without soap are the best. Steel wool is usually available from hardware stores and stock feed stores in the country. 
Make sure you don't keep food in open places or cardboard containers, which mice and rats can eat right through. 
Keep garbage in tightly covered containers.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

